# Unethical outfitters being targeted in N.D.



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Editorial / Whapeton Daily News 10/8/07
http://www.wahpetondailynews.com/articl ... orts09.txt

Over the past several years there have been a number of undercover investigations in progress that have targeted hunting outfitters in North Dakota. State and federal wardens, posing as paying clients and hunting with these outfitters, have brought charges in a number of cases and it will surely help clean up the industry.

Once case involved Sheyenne Valley Lodge near Goodrich, N.D. which is northeast of Bismarck. The operators of the lodge, Theodore and Orlan Mertz, as well as seven of their guides, were charged with numerous migratory game bird violations. The investigation spread to a total of 94 clients from 27 states and those violators have paid more than $120,000 in fines already. It was the largest such case in North Dakota history and involved the dumping of birds into a pit so the hunters could continue to hunt.

Now another case has emerged. A longtime outfitter in the Streeter area, who sold his operation to a Texas man after losing his guiding license to other violations, has been charged again - along with the Texas man. Sheldon Schlecht, Streeter, his wife Brenda, Rodney Charles Brooks of Cedar Hill, Texas, and three other North Dakota men were charged with more than 176 counts of state and federal violations.Schlecht is well-known to the Game and Fish Department as he has been previously cited 13 times for wildlife violations with ten convictions. He was also convicted of having sexual contact with a 14-year-old girl and is serving a one year sentence and must register as a sex offender.

The name of the outfitting business in these indictments is Coteau Prairie Waterfowl, Whitetail and Upland Bird Hunts of Streeter, ND Inc. It's time this operation was eliminated for good.

These are just the cases we know about. There could be undercover agents working on investigations at a number of other outfitters in North Dakota. Some are legitimate enterprises but they all better be very careful about how they operate their business. These kinds of violations are not being tolerated any longer and that's a good thing. Let's hope cases like these clean up this industry.

----------------------------------------------------------------------
I can only say Hats Off to this newspaper for printing a timely article when so many treat this industry with kid gloves.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Kudos to this paper for taking the stance against these criminals. Clean 'em up for good!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Amen Mike,
The more ink it gets, the more eyes see it!!!


----------



## Raghorn (Aug 30, 2007)

I suppose the NEXT step would be to get an initiative to ban GO's? :sniper:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Raghorn,



> I suppose the NEXT step would be to get an initiative to ban GO's?


Where did that comment come from? You just don't like to stay on topic.

Jim


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Raghorn said:


> I suppose the NEXT step would be to get an initiative to ban GO's? :sniper:


That is worth some thought!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Raghorn,

I know that your post was kind of there to stir the pot, but G/O's aren't going anywhere. They have their place in ND and we are not getting rid of them, nor should we.
You see, just because people don't like canned shoots, doesn't mean they want to get rid of all G/O's.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

What needs to be done in these situations is to take the laws and regulations we have in place and enforce them to the max. I am tired of hearing, oh he's a nice guy, he really didn't mean to do it. Make the punishment harsh enough and make it stick, then maybe others will think twice before they do break the laws.


----------



## Raghorn (Aug 30, 2007)

Yulp... if I could get the voters to go along with me and get rid of everything I don't like.... Damn I'd be a happy camper! :beer:

Unfortunately there are loads of things I have to live with, like it or not and instead of getting rid of it i do my best to make it better. I don't like LOTS ofthings my fellow "sportsmen" do but hanged if I will hang up my rifle or shotgun or bow....

If you have bad actors in ND figure out what laws they are breaking and get the penalties stiffened. Talk to your law makers, governor or whoever. California is a good example of what NOT to do, in my estimation. And we have TONS of them here abiding with us... want some, I'll send a few over. Think you have problems now, wait til they get there. maybe you already have a few, looks sorta like ya do!
:sniper:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Like to bring this one back to topic...these idiots are losers that misrepresent the sport we all love so dearly. We MUST ensure that stiffer penalties are enacted so the judicial system can/will impose stricter punishment. AND...when it's not we MUST hold those politicians/legislators, judges, etc accountable.

Don't forget these people are CRIMINALS and one is a SEX OFFENDER!!! For taking advantage of a 14 year old he should have is nuts cut off. I can't believe he's not in jail. Further, he should be a convicted felon and not allowed to own/operate a weapon. Can you say P-O-S??? uke:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Valley City teacher might face discipline
Associated Press
Published Friday, October 12, 2007

BISMARCK - The state board that licenses teachers will investigate whether to discipline a Valley City man recently sentenced in federal court for killing dozens of raptors and other migratory birds.

Alvin Schumacher, 58, teaches math and science at North Central Public School at Rogers. He was sentenced to 18 months of probation after pleading guilty in June to the hunting violations.

The Education Standards and Practices Board decided this week to look into whether Schumacher's conviction makes him a poor role model for students.


----------



## Raghorn (Aug 30, 2007)

Albert Einstein said the difference between stupidity and genius is that genius has limits... :sniper:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Raghorn,
You obviously have no limits.
Jim


----------



## Raghorn (Aug 30, 2007)

You know Jim, I DO have limits and that is exactly why I feel you guys are going beyond. THAT comment was aimed pretty low and was uncalled for. I bet you are the type of guy that walks around with your semi auto off safety so you can get a "sound" shot....

MY quote was in response to the previous post even though it really had nothing to do with this thread either... and it DAMN sure :******: had NOTHING to do with YOU!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Raghorn,

You finally got one thing right. I do own several semi-autos, in addition to pumps, single shots, lever actions, falling breech block, and a bolt action rifle. I do not walk around with my safety off nor do I take "sound shots".

You appear to be the typical "I can dish it out but can't take it" kind of guy. So, keep on spewing out your opinions here. But I suggest you toughen up your skin.

Jim


----------



## Raghorn (Aug 30, 2007)

Well Jimbo, I make the same suggestion to you and your buddies. Ya all have "green weenie" written all over ya! I don't care if you have a whole battery of weapons if you keep going the direction you are hillary will have them from you (and the rest of us) anyway! So cling to your self serving errogant manorisms displayed here on this sight. I sure hope this is not a true example of the "sportsmanship" you display in the field, but I have an idea it very well is! Like one moderator put it, if ya can't stand the heat, stay out of the hot topics. I just don't see what your idea is of making derogatory personal attacks on anyone that you just don't happen to agree with. I thought this was a discussion board? Maybe it wasn't meant to be that but rather a ***** board for bithchers to sway others to ***** right along with ya. Since I disagree with you most of the time you try to get me to stop posting by attacking me. Well lets see how that works for ya! I can take someone disagreeing with me but when you start making it personal it really gripes my ***. So keep bringing your opinions and "toughen up YOUR skin" but leave the personal attacks in your heart!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Raghorn,
You must have been looking in the mirror and thinking about yourself when you made that last post.
Jim


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

> I know that your post was kind of there to stir the pot, but G/O's aren't going anywhere. They have their place in ND and we are not getting rid of them, nor should we.


Actually, this is dead wrong. G/O's absolutely have no place in North Dakota. And they are not welcome by most North Dakota sportsmen. Hopefully there will be a groundswell to ban wildlife prostitution and the selling of something no one person owns.

North Dakota is one of the last places in the United States a true hunter can enjoy his craft. Scout the ducks, ask permission, and have a fine hunt. We call it freelance hunting. The vast majority of North Dakota duck hunters are sick of some folks on this website bashing non-resident hunters. Non-resident hunters are not a threat to the North Dakota hunting tradition. It is great to see hunters coming from near and far to enjoy something that is disappearing. They are actually supporting our tradition by partaking in it.

No, the threat to our freelance hunting tradition is not the non-resident. The threat to our hunting tradition is the outfitter. These wildlife exploiters who lock up thousands of acres of land for profit and give sportsman a bad name through the crimes they commit already mentioned above. These money grabbers have managed to singlehandedly change the North Dakota hunting landscape in the last decade. The ability to scout ducks and get permission to hunt has effectively been eliminated singlehandedly by guides in many areas of our great state. This is truly sad.

My belief is that North Dakota needs to promote its hunting resources as a freelance experience. Come and stay in our motels, eat at our diners, stop at our gas stations, meet our citizens, ask permission, and go hunting. This is what will be best for our freelance hunting tradition and best for the North Dakota economy. The outfitter selfishly takes away from all of this, they should have no place in North Dakota.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Raghorn said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose the NEXT step would be to get an initiative to ban GO's? :sniper:
> ...


Hhhhmmmm......think, think, think


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow hydro you are completely right. Amen.


----------

